# Hand Held Heat Press?



## bcsdesigns (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for something that is a mix between a heat press and a hand iron. I am trying to apply HTV to some shoes and can't actually "PRESS" them - just need to apply heat to the top.

Is that even possible? What do I need? Thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe Stahls sells something for shoes. Search for Stahls or Hotronics.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

I use a sealing iron like for the kites, just put something inside the shoe to make it firm. I have mine for 3 years ands works fine


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Craft and fabric stores sell them. It looks like a rhinestone wand or wood burning tool with an iron attachment. Be careful though, I had one up too high once and went straight through a lunch bag like a hot knife through butter, I barely missed my hand underneath.

Here: Amazon.com: mini quilting iron
The one I had was a Clover Mini II, but that banding edge iron looks like it might be better.


----------



## bcsdesigns (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The price is pretty cheap too. Does it get hot enough?


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Yea they get hot, the one I got goes up to 320 degrees. I use mine for hats also since I don't have money for a hat press


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_10?k=sealing+iron&sprefix=Sealing+ir this are the one


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Ebay also has them. In fact, you can buy an adapter for a bigger/larger iron head.


----------



## theophilus3 (Jan 14, 2013)

1Koolaid5 said:


> Yea they get hot, the one I got goes up to 320 degrees. I use mine for hats also since I don't have money for a hat press


I like this idea, but have a couple of questions about it. First, how much pressure do you use to press on a cap? Second, how much time does it take? 

I would also like to have a hat press some day, but until then, I might try this on a few caps. Thanks.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

You just have to experiment, each type of vinyl paper will be different, I use thermo film from Stahls or premium plus for the hats, and I apply it in parts, pretty much the same time you will apply it on a shirt just the job is smaller and try to avoid getting burned.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

This is the first hat I did last year, to this day it hadn't pealed off, and I use this hat a lot especially wen I go to the A's game


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

I think what you may want is an applique iron. Tool like a wood buring iron and has a flat head on it for heating patches and applique material to garments for sewing around. They get hot enough I think, they are also pretty cheap and can probably get at any craft or fabric store. I think about $35 ?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you have a heat press you can make a jig to allow you to wrap the hat around it. Maybe even a piece of two by four. You'd have to hold the press down though.


----------



## bcsdesigns (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, tons of great ideas & tips... thank you!

So, do you think I should try out the mini iron like this before "splurging" on a hat press?

Also - how would you get a good, even press on a hat? What would you "wrap" it around?

Thanks!!


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Yea give it try, the sealing iron only cost like 25 bucks, plus you could use it to put names on shoes or even tags. For the hat you could make something to fit the hat inside make it even and firm


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Well if you got the money go for the press, it will pay off fast, especially if you do full color transfers in front of the caps


----------



## owhatafeeling (Aug 18, 2020)

Has anyone tried using one of these mini hand-held heat presses to cure water-based screen printing inks? I've found some that are 10x12" and would be perfect for pressing smallish designs on shirts and totebags, if they'd work. I'm thinking maybe I could buy a cheap infrared thermometer to make sure it gets up to the required temperature? I'm trying to to printing in my tiny flat, so space is at a premium!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Heat-Press-Machine-7-x-8-Inch-Red-Portable-Easy-Press-for-T-shirt-DIY-Home/254629264879?hash=item3b49163def:g:nScAAOSwK~9e7FwL


----------

